# Mars IV (Recorded with the London Symphony Orchestra)



## Mathieu A (Oct 20, 2016)

Hello fellow composers,

here's the music I composed and conducted for the short movie "Mars IV" that I recorded at Air Studios with the London Symphony Orchestra last february.


----------



## E.Heart (Oct 20, 2016)

London Symphony Orchestra: that's something quite beyond one's typical orchestral sound library. Congratulations!


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 20, 2016)

Nice work! Great performance!


----------



## IvanP (Oct 21, 2016)

Great job! So...there are short films with the budget for this in Europe?


----------



## Mathieu A (Oct 22, 2016)

E.Heart said:


> London Symphony Orchestra: that's something quite beyond one's typical orchestral sound library. Congratulations!





dcoscina said:


> Nice work! Great performance!



Thanks guys!



IvanP said:


> Great job! So...there are short films with the budget for this in Europe?



Indeed Ivan, the producer of "Mars IV" allow me to record orchestras since I began to work on his short movies in 2010 with "The attack of the giant brainsucker monster from outer space", then with "Tarim the Brave against the thousand and one effects" and "the Bionic girl".I'm very lucky, I know!


----------



## Grim_Universe (Oct 22, 2016)

LSO is a dream.. You're a lucky man! Congratulations, music sounds very good.


----------



## Arviwan (Oct 22, 2016)

Salut collègue 
Waouh !
I really enjoyed your tracks !
I went to your website, and if you allow me, i'll get in touch with you ... i would have so many questions !
Bref.
Chapeau bas Monsieur.


----------



## Mathieu A (Oct 24, 2016)

Grim_Universe said:


> LSO is a dream.. You're a lucky man! Congratulations, music sounds very good.


Thank you very much !



Arviwan said:


> Salut collègue
> Waouh !
> I really enjoyed your tracks !
> I went to your website, and if you allow me, i'll get in touch with you ... i would have so many questions !
> ...


Thanks Arviwan. Of course you can contact me, my inbox is open


----------



## Mathieu A (Dec 8, 2016)

Hi guys, here's the video from the recording session at Air :


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Dec 8, 2016)

Thanks for sharing! Impressive music, great orchestra. Congratulations!


----------



## ReversedLogic (Dec 8, 2016)

Wow, thanks for posting this. Still listening through and having a blast - Congrats, amazing!


----------



## Mathieu A (Dec 9, 2016)

Tatiana Gordeeva said:


> Thanks for sharing! Impressive music, great orchestra. Congratulations!



Thank you Tatiana. This orchestra is wonderful indeed.



ReversedLogic said:


> Wow, thanks for posting this. Still listening through and having a blast - Congrats, amazing!



I'm very pleased you enjoyed this music!


----------

